# علم الطبقات...علم دراسة طبقات الأرض



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

علم الطبقات





*علم الطبقات:* هو علم دراسة طبقات الارض. بمعنى انه المدخل لفهم الارض وموادها وتركيبها و الحياة القديمة عليها. أي انه يشمل تاريخ كل الاحداث التي حدثت على كوكب الارض. وقد يكون ابسط تعرف لعلم الطبقات هو، دراسة الوحدات الصخرية وتفسير تتابعات الصخور كسلسة من الاحداث ضمن تاريخ الارض.

يكمن دور علم الطبقات في وصف وترتيب وتفسير الوحدات الصخرية من ناحية الاحداث والعمليات المسؤولة عن تكوينها، ومضاهاة هذه المعلومات زمنيا من اجل بناء سجل زمني صخري لتاريخ الارض.

*مبادئ علم الطبقات :​*
المبدأ الاول: الأنتظامية أو مبدأ الوتيرة الواحدة ( Uniformitarianism):

هذا المصطلح مشتق من الكلمة الانكليزية منتظم او متماثل (uniform) ويراد به انتظام او ثبات العوامل الطبيعية ونواتجها على سطح الارض. وينص على ان : كافة القوانين الفيزياوية والكيمياوبة في الكون كانت وما تزال واحدة".



اتجاه الرياح وتكون الكثبان الرملية​
*مثال*/ يمكن توضيح هذا المبدأ من خلال اتخاذ الرياح كمثال حيث تعد الرياح العامل الطبيعي المسبب لتكون الكثبان الرملية في الوقت الحاضر. وهي نفس العامل ايضا خلال العصور القديمة. لذا فان مشاهدتنا للكثبان الرملية المحفوظة في صخور قديمة تساعدنا على تحديد طبيعة المنطقة واتجاه الرياح في تلك الفترة.


وبذلك فقد عرف الجيولوجين مبدأ الوتيرة الواحدة تعريفا بسيطا اصبح من البديهيات في علوم الارض، وهو : أن (( الحاضر مفتاح للماضي " The present is the key to the past" )). أي أن ملاحظتنا للعوالم الطبيعية ( كالرياح والمياه والزلالزل وغيرها) تساعدنا على فهم العديد من الظواهر الطبيعية التي نشاهدها على سطح الارض والتي يعود زمن حدوثها الى ملايين السنين.

يتبع بشرح باقى مبادئ علم الطبقات...


----------



## radwa (13 أغسطس 2008)

منوره دايما يا نونو
موضوع غايه في الجمال​


----------



## قلم حر (14 أغسطس 2008)

كمان في شرح مفصل ؟
جميل .
يثبت .


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

*جميل يا نونو
الله ينور عليكي
في انتظار الشرح المفصل
*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 أغسطس 2008)

*10/10*

رائع بجد يا نونو يستاهل تقييم ممتاز والتثبيت
مع انى مش مهتم اوى بعلم الطبقات ولكن هتابع معاكى بدافع الفضول العلمى والمعرفة


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: علم الطبقات...علم دراسة طبقات الأرض*



radwa قال:


> منوره دايما يا نونو
> موضوع غايه في الجمال​



ميرسى ياحبيبتى
دة انتى دايما الى بتنورينى بردك الجميل فى المواضيع
واذا كان الموضوع فى غاية الجمال فأكيد انتى اجمل30: عشان كلامك الحلو دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: علم الطبقات...علم دراسة طبقات الأرض*



قلم حر قال:


> كمان في شرح مفصل ؟
> جميل .
> يثبت .



هيييييييييييييييه هييييييييييييييييييه
بجد ياقلم حر انت تشجيعك دة رائع فعلاً:Love_Letter_Send:
وهكمل الموضوع بمشيئة يسوع بشرح باقى مبادئ العلم دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: علم الطبقات...علم دراسة طبقات الأرض*



yerigagarin قال:


> *جميل يا نونو
> الله ينور عليكي
> في انتظار الشرح المفصل
> *​



حاضر يايورى 
قريبا هكمل بقية الموضوع
ومش ناسية بردة موضوع الجرافولوجى هكمله قريب بردة
وشكرا بجد على مرورك الجميل دة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: 10/10*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> رائع بجد يا نونو يستاهل تقييم ممتاز والتثبيت
> مع انى مش مهتم اوى بعلم الطبقات ولكن هتابع معاكى بدافع الفضول العلمى والمعرفة



ليه مش مهتم بس يااكستريم
نخليك مهتم بقى
على العموم مافيش علم بيضر 30:
شكرا على التقييم 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*المبدأ الثاني: التعلي أو مبدأ تعاقب الطبقات ( Superposition):*

مازلنا نستكمل مبادئ علم الطبقات ....

*المبدأ الثاني: التعلي أو مبدأ تعاقب الطبقات ( Superposition):*

اقترح هذا المبدأ من قبل العالم الايطالي ستينو (Nicholas Steno 1686- 1638). وينص على ان: *في أي تتابع من الصخور المتطبقة والتي لم تتعرض الى عملية تشويه بالتفلق أو الطي فأن كل طبقة قد تكونت بعد الطبقة التي تسفلها وقبل الطبقة التي تعلوها.* 

ولهذا المبدأ مدلولا زمنيا ايضا. فحينما تتعاقب الصخور بشكل أفقي فأن الصخور أو الطبقات التي في الأسفل هي الأقدم والتي في الأعلى هي الأحدث لأنها تكونت في فترة زمنية لاحقة، وكما موضح في الشكل (1).



الشكل (1): يوضح التعاقب في ترسيب الطبقات زمنيا من اليمين الى اليسار.​
*ملحوظة هامة :

لو تعرضت الطبقات إلى عمليات التشوية كالتفلق أو الطي الشديد والتي تؤدي بالتالي إلى قلب الطبقات أو اندفاعها وبالتالي تشوه الموقع الأصلي لها، فانه تستخدم طرق أخرى لتحديد التعاقب الأولي الصحيح لهذه الطبقات قبل تأثير عمليات التشوه ومن هذه الطرق هو استخدام المتحجرات لتحديد أعمار الطبقات و استخدام التراكيب الرسوبية كالتشققات الطينية وعلامات النيم والتي يمكن من خلالها تحديد كل من السطح العلوي والسفلي للطبقات.


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*المبدأ الثالث: مبدأ الأفقية الأصلية ( Law of Original Horizontality):*

المبدأ الثالث: مبدأ الأفقية الأصلية ( Law of Original Horizontality):​
إقترح هذا المبدأ من قبل العالم الإيطالي ستينو Nicholas Steno (1686- 1638) أيضا. الذي لاحظ أن ترسب جزيئات الصخور الرسوبية يحدث بفعل تأثير الجاذبية الأرضية عليها وبالتالي سقوطها في قاع البحر أو أي حوض رسوبي. وبذلك تكون طبقة أفقية موازية لسطح الأرض، وكما موضح في الشكل (2). وفي حالة وجود صخور رسوبية منحنية فهذا يدل على أنها تعرضت لحركة ارضية ( كالطي أو التفلق) بعد ترسبها وتصلبها.








الشكل (2): يوضح قانون التعاقب الأفقي. (A) ترسب الرواسب بشكل أفقي. (B) تميل الطبقات للترسب افقيا حتى لو كانت الارضية فير مستوية تماما
 (Montgomery, 1997).​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> علم الطبقات
> 
> 
> 
> ...





وبذلك فقد عرف الجيولوجين مبدأ الوتيرة الواحدة تعريفا بسيطا اصبح من البديهيات في علوم الارض، وهو : أن (( الحاضر مفتاح للماضي " The present is the key to the past" )). أي أن ملاحظتنا للعوالم الطبيعية ( كالرياح والمياه والزلالزل وغيرها) تساعدنا على فهم العديد من الظواهر الطبيعية التي نشاهدها على سطح الارض والتي يعود زمن حدوثها الى ملايين السنين.


*خبر مهم جدا" مفتاح
لمعرفة الماضي
مشكورة nonogirl89

سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا يانونو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على المعلومات الرائعه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

!


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> وبذلك فقد عرف الجيولوجين مبدأ الوتيرة الواحدة تعريفا بسيطا اصبح من البديهيات في علوم الارض، وهو : أن (( الحاضر مفتاح للماضي " The present is the key to the past" )). أي أن ملاحظتنا للعوالم الطبيعية ( كالرياح والمياه والزلالزل وغيرها) تساعدنا على فهم العديد من الظواهر الطبيعية التي نشاهدها على سطح الارض والتي يعود زمن حدوثها الى ملايين السنين.
> 
> 
> *خبر مهم جدا" مفتاح
> ...




انت اللى مشكور ياكليم على المرور والرد
نورتنى بوجودك
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يانونو
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى على المعلومات الرائعه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسىىىىىى ياكوكو على الرد الحلو
يارب اكون قدرت افيدك بحاجة ويكون الموضوع عجبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> !



آسفة ياقلم حر 
كانت ظروف سفر​


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> آسفة ياقلم حر
> 
> 
> كانت ظروف سفر​


 هتكملي السلسله ؟


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*المبدأ الرابع: علاقة القواطع ( Cross Cutting Relation ):*

المبدأ الرابع: علاقة القواطع ( Cross Cutting Relation ):

ينص مبدأ القواطع على أن أي وحدة صخرية أو فالق يقطع وحدة صخرية أخرى فأن الوحدة الصخرية أو الفالق هو أحدث من الوحدات الصخرية المقطوعة، كما موضح بالشكل (3).






الشكل (3): يوضح علاقة القواطع في مجموعتين من الصخور النارية، (Brice et al., 1997).​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> هتكملي السلسله ؟



الحمدلله
مافيش سفر تانى
بكملها اهو
وآسفة كمان مرة على التأخير​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*المبدأ الخامس: قانون تعاقب الأحياء الحيوانية والنباتية ( Law of Faunal and Floral succession):*

المبدأ الخامس: قانون تعاقب الأحياء الحيوانية والنباتية ( Law of Faunal and Floral succession):


ينص هذا المبدأ على أن المتحجرات النباتية والحيوانية تتعاقب الواحدة بعد الأخرى بشكل ثابت ونظام محدد، أي أن المتحجرات الأقدم تكون في الأسفل والأحدث تقع في الأعلى. و يعد هذا المبدأ من أهم المبادئ في الجيولوجيا التأريخية حيث يعد الأساس في تحديد اعمار الوحدات الصخرية وتحديد العصور الجيولوجية. علما أن التعاقب في الأحياء هو نتيجة لعملية التطور العضوي وهو اساس تقسيم تأريخ الأرض، وكما في الشكل (4).





الشكل (4): يوضح تعاقب الاحياء خلال عمود طباقي يمتد من البريكامبري الى الكامبري. حيث يلاحظ بدء العصر الكامبري بظهور اصداف الترايلوبايت قبل 545 مليون سنة، في حين تحتفظ صخور البريكامبري بطوابع الدكنوسونيا قبل حوالي 500 مليون سنة. (Murck et al., 1999).​


----------



## ماريا توتة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع وشرحه مبسط فهمته بسهولة شكرا يانونو موضوع جميل


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتيييير على المعلومات



​_


----------

